# Danish: Praeteritum og perfektum



## Sepia

Der var for nylig en thrad i den tyske sektion om brugen af praeteritum og perfektum paa tysk. Det lader faktisk til, at jo laengere man kommer ned mod alperne bruger folk praeteritum formen mindre og bruger i stedet perfektum. 

I nordtyskland derimod er det ikke helt ligegyldigt hvilken af de to "datider" man bruger, selv om der heller ikke kan gives in 100% klar regel om hvornaar man bruger den ene og hvornaar man bruger den anden. 

Hvordan ser det ud i Danmark? Er der tendenser paa vej, at nogen enten kun bruger perfektum eller kun praeteritum? Kan i give en regel for, hvornaar i bruger hvilken?


----------



## tru-life

Jeg tror jeg bruger dem lige meget.


----------



## Sepia

tru-life said:


> Jeg tror jeg bruger dem lige meget.


#


Og hvad med andre du hoerer i hverdagen?

Kan du definere, hvornaar du bruger den ene og hvornaar du bruger den anden?


----------



## tru-life

Det er svært at deffinerer, tror jeg bruger perfektum når det tættere på nutiden.

f.eks. hvis en ven lige er kommet ind af døren. Spørg du "hvor har du været henne" og ikke "hvor var du"

Det er meget svært for mig at forklare.


----------



## hanne

Jeg kan ikke lige huske at jeg er studset over andres brug af datider, så umiddelbart vil jeg ikke mene der er nogen skiftende tendenser på vej (og heller ikke dialektale variationer, men her er jeg mindre sikker...).

Som tru-life har jeg heller ikke nogen god forklaring klar, men vil umiddelbart understøtte at perfektum ligger tættere på nutiden - jvf. også den danske betegnelse for perfektum: førnutid (før nutid, men ikke så langt væk som datid).


----------



## Sepia

tru-life said:


> Det er svært at deffinerer, tror jeg bruger perfektum når det tættere på nutiden.
> 
> f.eks. hvis en ven lige er kommet ind af døren. Spørg du "hvor har du været henne" og ikke "hvor var du"
> 
> Det er meget svært for mig at forklare.


 

Paa tysk - i de mindste paa nordtysk - er tendensen at man bruger perfektum paa samme maade som indefinido/passé simple paa hhv. spansk og fransk. Det vil i korte traek sige, naar der er tale om en afsluttet handling, der kan tilordnes et bestemt tidsrum. Jeg kan ikke helt erkende at den tendens er lige saa entydig paa dansk, men i det eksempel, du giver ville det passe: Naar vennen kommer ind ad doeren mener du jo helt sikkert, hvor han har vaeret i det tidsrum, der ganske klart og allersenest blev afsluttet, i det oejeblik hvor han begav sig hen til dig.

Hvis du ville vide, hvor han var stationeret som vaernepligtig ville du sikkert sige "hvor var du som vaernepligtig". Men det er ikke nogen regel, tror jeg, hoejest en tendens.


----------



## tru-life

Sepia said:


> Paa tysk - i de mindste paa nordtysk - er tendensen at man *1.* *bruger perfektum paa samme maade som indefinido/passé simple paa hhv. spansk og fransk*. Det vil i korte traek sige, naar der er tale om en afsluttet handling, der kan tilordnes et bestemt tidsrum. Jeg kan ikke helt erkende at den tendens er lige saa entydig paa dansk, men i det eksempel, du giver ville det passe: Naar vennen kommer ind ad doeren mener du jo helt sikkert, hvor han har vaeret i det tidsrum, der ganske klart og allersenest blev afsluttet, i det oejeblik hvor han begav sig hen til dig.
> 
> Hvis du ville vide, hvor han var stationeret som vaernepligtig ville du sikkert sige "hvor var du som vaernepligtig". Men det er ikke nogen regel, tror jeg, hoejest en tendens.


 
Det vil jeg overhovdet ikke mene man kan sammenligne på dansk. Nu er tilfældet at jeg har en cubansk kæreste og hun siger "dónde estabas" imperfecto og ikke "dónde estuviste" preterito, når hun vil sige "hvor har du været" så den regel virker vist heller ikke helt sådan.

Men jeg kan desværre ikke komme med en anden forklaring.


----------



## Sepia

tru-life said:


> Det vil jeg overhovdet ikke mene man kan sammenligne på dansk. Nu er tilfældet at jeg har en cubansk kæreste og hun siger "dónde estabas" imperfecto og ikke "dónde estuviste" preterito, når hun vil sige "hvor har du været" så den regel virker vist heller ikke helt sådan.
> 
> Men jeg kan desværre ikke komme med en anden forklaring.


 

Nej helt vandtaet er sammenligningen dog ikke der. - (Sammenligne kan man meget - ogsaa naar man ser en forskel - 

Da jeg var blevet opmaerksom paa, at Sydtyskere ofte slet ikke bruger praeteritum, naar de taler, havde jeg faa dage senere lejlighed til at lytte et paar timer til sportreportere i et redaktionsrum i Schleswig-Holstein, mens de ringede forskellige folk op og interviewede dem (jeg bearbejdede billeder i det samme rum). Der kunne jeg faktisk spore en klar tendens ved nogen af dem (de fleste) og ved et par overhovedet ikke. Jeg kan heller ikke saette fingeren paa, at Nordtyskere bruger tiderne paa tysk anderledes, end man goer paa dansk. Ud over at konjunktiven mangler, naturligvis.

Men det er da egentlig maerkeligt at man har tiderne og de betyder noejagtigt det samme for en masse mennesker. Og for andre ikke. Den maa jo have haft et formaal; ellers var den ikke opstaaet.


----------



## Matcha

Hmm, dette er interessant, for jeg altid troede (jeg altid har troet?, at der er de samme regler for dansk som der er for engelsk.... (selvom jeg aldrig ville sige _jeg ha_r _altid troet_ på dansk, mens _I have always thought_ er jo OK..) Dvs. (simplificeret): afsluttet handling - præteritum, noget som stadig varer (eller har konsekvenser) - perfektum.. Eller?


----------



## hanne

Jeg ville netop sige "altid har troet" i din ovenstående sætning (under forudsætningen at du stadig tror det, "altid troede" lyder som om du nu har ændret mening).

Og dermed er din egen pointe sådan set meget godt underbygget .


----------

